# It's been a year today that Rick left



## Marie5656 (Apr 22, 2020)

*Today marks a year since Rick left. Sure has been a hell of a year too. Thanks to friends and family who stuck by me through the ups and downs. Lately there have been more up days. 
Thanks to my friends here who helped get me through.





*


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Lee (Apr 22, 2020)

Marie, good to know that you are having more up days now and that you have a good network of friends and family support. Hang in there.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 22, 2020)

We are here....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

Marie my goodness, it seems like a long year since Rick died, I'm so sorry that it's a very sad anniversary for you... for you to lose him, and for the world to have changed so much since he's been gone, makes it seem like a much longer time ago.

I'm very pleased you have good supportive family and friends..

Do you wonder what your Rick would have thought of the current pandemic?


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Do you wonder what your Rick would have thought of the current pandemic?



Oh gosh, Holly. He put himself into world events %1000.  Watching all the news, commenting and obsessing.  Lord, how he would have been nuts over the impeachment.
I, myself, would have been worried sick, as he was so at risk, health wise, I am almost glad he is NOT here.  He would not be happy with how things are being handled. But he would be watching all the news, and staying well informed.  And he would worry every time I left the house.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Ronni (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow Marie, it's hard to believe it's been a year already!   

I'm so glad you have support, and are continuing to live your life.  You're a strong woman!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2020)

Keep on being strong Marie and having good days.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 22, 2020)

God bless you on this most difficult of days,Marie.
I went through it 14 years ago last week,it does get easier but it's still a very sad day for us that feel that loss the most.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

You are one strong woman, Marie .. I hope that once this ban is lifted, you will take a nice long trip in your new car.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Apr 22, 2020)

Marie, you WILL see him again.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm so sorry, Marie.  I didn't know about your loss.  Please find comfort however you can.


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2020)

You are strong and you are handling this well.  Keep strong. Be good to yourself. Allow yourself to grieve. 

The "first" of everything is very hard; the first Christmas, the first anniversary, the first birthday, etc.  Then comes the next year and it gets a little easier.  Not that it ever stops being sad, but it does get easier.  It does.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2020)

I just saw this thread.  I too, am thinking of you, Marie!


----------



## Wren (Apr 22, 2020)

Marie, you’ve shown nothing but class and dignity throughout this difficult year, an inspiration to us all, sending hugs x


----------



## gennie (Apr 22, 2020)

Anniversaries are tough.  Stay strong.  They get easier in time.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I had a good day. Not what I wanted, just staying home, but we gotta do what we gotta do. 
Got some phone calls from family. A cousin called and said he was out in my driveway. So, I went and stood just outside my door, he stood by his car and we chatted about 20 minutes.
A good day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2020)

I know anniversaries are hard.  I always remember my passed hubby on a certain day in March.  

You have handled this well Marie.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks for sharing with us @Marie5656.....I too am reading this for the first time, I never knew....
and so sorry for your loss and grief, at the same time, like you said, he's outta his pain and misery...
thinking of you kindly in these hard times that seem to be even harder as we age xo


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 23, 2020)

Thinking of you, Marie. I know that anniversaries are difficult but they do help us to focus on memories. May you hereafter remember the happy times more than the sad ones. Love doesn't die when a loved one passes. Love goes on growing, bringing comfort to us through the years.


----------



## Devi (Apr 23, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> May you hereafter remember the happy times more than the sad ones. Love doesn't die when a loved one passes. Love goes on growing, bringing comfort to us through the years.



So true, and so kind of you to remind @Marie5656 and us all.


----------



## sehr alt (May 7, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Today marks a year since Rick left. Sure has been a hell of a year too. Thanks to friends and family who stuck by me through the ups and downs. Lately there have been more up days.
> Thanks to my friends here who helped get me through.
> 
> 
> ...


My situation might be similar to yours. It's 2 years since I lost my female companion, and I still haven't adjusted. It was a twenty-year relationship, the best of my life. We did everything together, including cooking sometimes. But mostly, I was our cook.


----------



## MickaC (May 7, 2020)

@Marie5656  *Your hearts still remain together, still with so much LOVE...Sorry for your loss.*


----------



## Gaer (May 7, 2020)

It will geteasier!  You think the pain will never ease,but it will!


----------



## MickaC (May 7, 2020)

@sehr alt  *Your hearts are still loving, your souls are still living....Sorry for your loss....the time is not for forgetting....the time is for remembering.*


----------



## Marie5656 (May 8, 2020)

sehr alt said:


> My situation might be similar to yours. It's 2 years since I lost my female companion, and I still haven't adjusted. It was a twenty-year relationship, the best of my life. We did everything together, including cooking sometimes. But mostly, I was our cook.



So sorry for your loss. It does get easier, but we never forget.  I was always our cook, but Rick had a knack for figuring things out. I am channeling that and trying to figure things on my own


----------

